# G0709 Headstock fluid capacity



## fire3311 (Feb 1, 2014)

I recently purchaced a used Grizzly G0709 lathe. I thought I would change all the fluids on it right away before I used it. I drained the headstock out and carefully measured out the 7 liters of hydraulic oil that the manual calls for. I ended up with oil running out of both ends at the spider and behind the chuck. 7 Liters is clearly spelled out in the manual. So hoping I wasn't going to end up replacing seals I got online and found another G0709 manual that clearly states headstock capacity is 4 liters. So I drained the extra 3 liters out and everything seems fine. The sight glass shows full. I was wondering if anyone else has run into this issue. The second manual said it was for machines built after 5/2011. I have no idea when my machine was built the tag on it is blank.

Thanks for your help, new to forum hope this is posted in the right place.


----------



## AzizaVFR (Feb 5, 2014)

When I received my G0709, I did the same as you.  I replaced all the fluids.  For the headstock, I took off the top cover.  This let me clean the inside of the headstock, removing as much as I could with a magnet and paper towels.  It is easier to fill and see the fluid level with the cover removed.


----------



## Tozguy (Feb 5, 2014)

AzizaVFR said:


> When I received my G0709, I did the same as you.  I replaced all the fluids.  For the headstock, I took off the top cover.  This let me clean the inside of the headstock, removing as much as I could with a magnet and paper towels.  It is easier to fill and see the fluid level with the cover removed.



Cleaning the inside of the headstock is a very good idea. The original oil from my lathe looked more like black metallic auto paint than old oil. The top cover was removed for an inspection and sure enough the bottom of the gearbox was covered in metal debris. I used a wet shop vac with a length of 1/4'' hose taped to the nozzle to vacuum it out. While the top cover is off it would also be a good idea to check the gear alignment for all the speed settings. There are detents to help locate each gear position but these are not always easy to feel so I added index marks on the outside change handle for a more positive way of locating the gear positions.


----------



## fire3311 (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. That is a great idea to remove the cover. I'd like to see whats in there anyway. Looks like four allen heads and a paper gasket. The oil in mine was very clean luckily.

 I found the manufacture date on my machine. It was built in Aug of 2010. So I had the correct manual. The 7 liter head stock oil capacity was clearly a typo. So for anyone finding this thread, the correct head stock oil capacity for the Grizzly G0709 is 4 liters. The updated manual can be downloaded from grizzlies website. The manual version says revised October 2013. I asked the Grizzly tech if there were any major changes in the machine and he said no.

One more question. Do you guys use slideway oil in the ball oilers? I put some ISO 32 through each of the ball oilers to see if the passages were clear. However it seems to light for this use. But the slideway oil may be way to thick? WHAT THINK YE? I see nothing in the manual about what to use on the ball oilers.


----------



## Tozguy (Feb 15, 2014)

Per the manual, I use ISO 32 for the ball oilers, just a little but often. This oil gets everywhere (which is good) and does not hold swarf as vigorously as thicker oil (I use a paintbrush to clear the ways of chips). My .02.


----------



## fire3311 (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks Tozguy, I think I will make up two oil cans and try the slide way oil on the ways only first. I ended up buying 5 gallons of it so I need to use it. If I end up with to much stuff sticking to it I'll switch back. The guy I bought the lathe from was using something much thicker and the carrage felt alot smoother than this light 32 weight oil. My manual only mentions using ISO 68 in the apron reservoir but nothing mentioned for the ball oilers.
Using a piece of vacuum line on the end of my oil can spout worked great. It sealed perfect and plenty of fluid moved through. Thanks "somebody" for that tip. I can't remember who you are but I appreciate your post.


----------



## Tozguy (Feb 16, 2014)

Re the manual, this link to a Grizzly manual shows what oils to use on p.62.
http://cdn0.grizzly.com/manuals/g0750g_m.pdf
The spec for way oil should be the same regardless of the model.

I find it odd that a different oil is recommended for the bedways versus the ball oilers. The ball oilers on the carriage run to the ways. My problem with thick oil on the ways is how it 'cushions' the carriage. Increased clearance between the ways and carriage would reduce precision. It might even reduce the grip of the carriage lock. Just sayin.


----------



## fire3311 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for the link. The manual for the G0750 is a lot more informative and well written in the lubrication section. WOW that surprises me. I don't think manuals are Grizzlies strong point. I will definitely make up a second oil can for the ball oilers that go directly to the bed ways as they call for iso68. I'm not sure if there are 2 or 4 oilers that go straight to the bed ways. I'll have to check tomorrow when I get off work. Thanks again tozguy I appreciate your willingness to help. I never would have checked a manual for a different machine.


----------



## coolidge (Feb 18, 2014)

Tozguy said:


> Per the manual, I use ISO 32 for the ball oilers, just a little but often. This oil gets everywhere (which is good) and does not hold swarf as vigorously as thicker oil (I use a paintbrush to clear the ways of chips). My .02.



Ditto I use the lighter oil in the ball oil ports per Grizzly's manual for my G4003G and the heavier way oil on the ways and the two squirts required in the quick change gear oil locations.


----------



## Tozguy (Feb 18, 2014)

fire3311 said:


> Thanks for the link. The manual for the G0750 is a lot more informative and well written in the lubrication section. WOW that surprises me. I don't think manuals are Grizzlies strong point. I will definitely make up a second oil can for the ball oilers that go directly to the bed ways as they call for iso68. I'm not sure if there are 2 or 4 oilers that go straight to the bed ways. I'll have to check tomorrow when I get off work. Thanks again tozguy I appreciate your willingness to help. I never would have checked a manual for a different machine.



Glad that you found the info you were looking for. IMHO Grizzly manuals are very well done.


----------

